
Saudi Push for Tech Deals Stirs Silicon Valley Debate - redcastle
http://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-push-for-tech-deals-stirs-silicon-valley-debate-1468793930
======
cs702
According to the article, "Deputy Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman indicated
his kingdom aimed to do more Silicon Valley deals like the $3.5 billion
investment in Uber Technologies Inc. announced two weeks earlier."

The picture shows the Saudi Prince, who will be investing all those billions
in Silicon Valley companies, surrounded by smiling Silicon Valley venture
capitalists, who are in the business of managing billions for a fee.

No wonder the VCs are smiling!

